
College Bottlenecks - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2016/08/college-bottlenecks.html
======
danielvf
Here's what I see smart kids doing that avoids these problems.

1\. Get the basic courses out of the way before going to college. The majority
of homeschool students I know take community college courses during high
school. It's dirt cheap, it's great preperation for the rhythm of college
study, and it lets you already have the basic prerequisites out if the way
before starting full time college.

2\. Start immediately on career classes. A cousin of mine wanted to be an
architect. He lined up architectural classes in his first year and, I think, a
couple weeks with an architectural firm. By the end of the first year he
realized that this wasn't what he wanted to do. He switched the second year to
a major he loved. Because he switched early, he still graduated in four years.
I talk to so many students who are multiple years into school and have never
even taken a class in whatever they plan on as a career. This is just nuts.

3\. Intern every summer. You'll get a huge education working in the real
world. You'll know much more if you want to work in this field. And assuming
you are smart and get things done, these companies will want to hire you when
you graduate.

